# Best buddies.



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 15, 2014)

HANK the tank. These are pics the same day I got him back in '08. My hair was a little shorter and my gut was a little bigger then.









He is 110 # of pure goofball. So far the biggest pure Boxer any one has ever seen.

Brent


----------



## ICE (Sep 15, 2014)

How did you get him to wear a shirt?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 15, 2014)

The shirt was easy. He put up a fight over the pants though.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Sep 15, 2014)

I've seen him in a dress....I hope he put up a fight over that.


----------



## ICE (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a testament for plastic chairs.....you wouldn't think that they are good for 400 pounds


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzy....the pic, the dogs, and me....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 16, 2014)

Always up for a good mauling.

Brent


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a little dog the wife rescued. Thought he was going to be just another chore for me. Turns out we bonded, alpha male stuff...

His name is Riley, are you familiar with the term "Living the life of Riley"? Thats him but I love that little guy.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 16, 2014)

Great thread guys.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 20, 2014)

Best buddies.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy (Sep 20, 2014)

Scary looking..............


----------



## steveray (Sep 22, 2014)

She doesn't like when the other dog makes noise.......


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 23, 2014)

Base boards need paint.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 23, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Base boards need paint.


I don't know, looks like there's plenty of paint on 'em.

Brent.


----------

